# Teichpflanzen-Bestimmung



## Phiobus (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich kann aus einer Teichrückbauaktion  ein paar Pflanzen bekommen. Zwar ist mein Teich schon relativ voll, aber mein Nachbar hat irgendwie ein schlechtes Händchen und wenig Wissen um die Teichbiologie. Insofern würde ich mir vielleicht nach Transport, Schneiden, Umtopfen etc. ein paar keine Pflanzen behalten. Den Rest würde ich meinem Nachbar "auf's Teichlein drücken".

Ich war gestern dort und habe bei Besichtigung vier Bilder gemacht und hoffe ihr alle könnt mir bei der Bestimmung helfen.

Hier die Bilder:


----------



## Wild (6. Juli 2017)

Bild 3 = __ Fieberklee

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juli 2017)

HI,

auf Foto 1 ist net viel zu erkennen da es mehrere Pflanzenarten sind die da munter durcheinander gewachsen sind
jedenfalls scheinen da Wasserschwertlilie/__ Kalmus und __ Rohrkolben mit drin zu stecken

auf 2 ist Teichschachtelhalm (vermutlich Equisetum hymale v. japonica) und wohl Nadelminze (Mentha cervina syn. Preslia cervina zu sehen (mal am dem feinblättrigen reiben obs nach Minze riecht)

aud 3 __ Fieberklee, Wasserschwertlilie/Kalmus

das grasartige auf 4. ???

MfG Frank


----------



## Phiobus (6. Juli 2017)

ja, schon mal sehr schön, danke Frank und Norbert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juli 2017)

Hi Phiobzs,

ob das schwertblättrige Wasserschwertlilie oder __ Kalmus sind läßt sich am Geruch leicht bestimmen. Ein Stück vom Laub zwischen den Fingern zerreiben und dann dran riechen. Kalmus hat einen sehr auffälligen, würzigen Geruch (nach Kräuterschnaps/Magenbitter ect.), __ Iris pseudacorus riecht net auffällig


----------



## Phiobus (15. Juli 2017)

Hallo Frank, ich würd gern noch einmal nachlegen. Ich weiss sind noch sehr jung die Pflänzchen, aber vielleicht kannst Du schon mal ne Prognose abgeben.


----------



## Phiobus (15. Juli 2017)

Hier die drei kleinen Racker....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2017)

Hi,

das rotbraune Pflänzlein ist wohl ein Lysimachia ciliata "Firecracker" - in den Teich gehört die net, das ist was für feuchte Böden am Ufer
die anderen beiden runden Töpfe kann ich so auch net bestimmen


----------



## Phiobus (15. Juli 2017)

Danke Frank,

die beiden links daneben auch 'ne Idee ?


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2017)

Schachtelhalm würde ich in keinen Teich mehr stecken.


----------



## Phiobus (15. Juli 2017)

warum nicht, wuchert zu stark  ?


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Juli 2017)

Ja und das kreuz und quer.....


----------

